# Vista SP1 is out...



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 23, 2008)

I noticed that last night. Downloaded and installed on one of my computers.

I will smack any Mac Head that feels to state the obvious at this point.

This thread is for normal people who like their OS to be a bit edgy.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 23, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> I noticed that last night. Downloaded and installed on one of my computers.
> 
> I will smack any Mac Head that feels to state the obvious at this point.
> 
> This thread is for normal people who like their OS to be a bit edgy.



I like the edginess of XP, myself.  These updates are starting to scare me.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 23, 2008)

And it works great for those of us who grew up using the Apple II+

When I got my first PC, I thought, now this is what a computer is supposed to do!!!!


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 24, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> I noticed that last night. Downloaded and installed on one of my computers.
> 
> I will smack any Mac Head that feels to state the obvious at this point.
> 
> This thread is for normal people who like their OS to be a bit edgy.



Quick question: how much did you pay for the update?

How much was the last update to OS X?

I thought so.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes Fred but Jaguars are prettier than Leopards.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 24, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that last night. Downloaded and installed on one of my computers.
> ...



The last update to OS X (10.5/10.5.1 to 10.5.2) that is analogous to a Windows Service Pack cost $0.00.

Upgrading from Tiger (10.4) to Leopard (10.5) is more comparable to upgrading from XP to Vista.

Just sayin'. ;-)


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 24, 2008)

Last night I was up until 1:00 a.m. when some Vista error. Upon getting a call at 5 this morning from my pastor asking me to preach for him this today (his daughter was having a baby), I had to work for another hour to get some data off the computer. This evening, it has been down more than it has been working. LOTS of page errors, blue screen of death, inability to boot up, etc. -- even trying to get it up in safe mode!

I'm sooooo close to getting a Mac!


----------



## danmpem (Mar 24, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Last night I was up until 1:00 a.m. when some Vista error. Upon getting a call at 5 this morning from my pastor asking me to preach for him this today (his daughter was having a baby), I had to work for another hour to get some data off the computer. This evening, it has been down more than it has been working. LOTS of page errors, blue screen of death, inability to boot up, etc. -- even trying to get it up in safe mode!
> 
> I'm sooooo close to getting a Mac!



Download Knoppix 5.1 here. Burn the .iso to a CD and boot into it. You can use Knoppix to get your files off your computer if you have to reinstall Vista. If you have any questions with it, please PM me.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 24, 2008)

If anyone uses Covenant Eyes like I do, please be aware that Vista SP1 may cause a malfunction, and CE recommends uninstall and reinstall either side of the SP1 update.

*sigh*


----------



## reformedcop (Mar 24, 2008)

I will stick with XP until they peel it out of my cold dead hands


----------



## tellville (Mar 24, 2008)

On my Mac I use Windows XP. I haven't had a single problem with XP on my mac (I have service pack 3 installed). Also, all PC software works with XP, a bunch does not work with Vista. So until Vista because the true _lingua franca _of the PC world, I will stick with XP. Also, XP works much better in Parallels under the new Leopard OS for Mac. 

P.S.
I use XP boot camp for graphic intense PC software, Parallels for everyday type software.


----------

